# Software-Stream.de: Gefälschter Firefox manipuliert Computer



## sascha (30 Januar 2009)

Software-Stream.de: Gefälschter Firefox manipuliert Computer

Vorsicht Falle: Über die Seite Software-Stream.de wird derzeit eine manipulierte Version des Mozilla Firefox verbreitet. Wer sich den Browser installiert, kann plötzlich Dutzende Verbraucherseiten nicht mehr besuchen. Auch andere Programme dort sind entsprechend präpariert. Der Grund: Verbraucher, denen auf Software-Stream.de ein vermeintlicher Vertrag untergeschoben wird, sollen offenbar daran gehindert werden, Hilfe im Netz zu suchen.

Software-Stream.de: Gefälschter Firefox manipuliert Computer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

